# Attitudes to LGBT in Greece?



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi

I will be moving to Cyprus in September for university from the UK. The majority of people at the uni will be from Greece, and it's likely my accomodation will be full of maily Greek students. I was wondering what the attitudes towards gay people are in Greece, particularly by the young greeks?

Thanks
James


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

jamesellis said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Cyprus in September for university from the UK. The majority of people at the uni will be from Greece, and it's likely my accomodation will be full of maily Greek students. I was wondering what the attitudes towards gay people are in Greece, particularly by the young greeks?
> 
> ...


Hello James... interesting question and doubly so since no one answered you (unless in private). 
Greece is the land of Hypocrates but also of hypocrates  For the most part LGBT people go about their private lives without more than a stare from other people... but since the rampant behaviour of the Golden Dawn (''Greece for Greeks'') the gay community have had their share of worries by these neo nazis, who have threatened them with ''first we get the immigrants and you are next''.
That said, most young Greeks - especially those with a mind and in uni will not be interested in that kind of thing - also after some nasty attacks on non Greeks, I think the government has put some pressure on GD to lay off the strong arm tactics.
Unlike other European countries, Greece is not a place to find ''Gay Pride'' day/parade. 
Hope this helps... good luck in your new uni!


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

This is something I've chatted about with Greek friends. They largely seem anti-gay, but like with the apparent racism - this is rarely aimed at individuals. For example, my gay cousin is a great hit with my Greek family and friends but they simply ignore the fact he is gay and respond to his personality. I'm not sure how reactions would be if he were overly camp or reactionary though. As for uni aged kids, I wouldn't worry too much. A huge amount of popular TV presenters are openly gay, so that helps. Also the Neo natzy types don't tend to hang around with students. My advice would be to make friends first, and expect a bit of teasing from some, but don't be afraid. Good luck!


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies, very helpful!


----------

